# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Gjergj Kastrioti-Skenderbeu dhe Kosova

## NoName

*Gjergj Kastrioti - Skendërbeu dhe Kosova 
*

_ nga   Prof. Dr. Jahja Drançolli *_

Gjergj Kastrioti-Skënderbeu, Mbrojtës i paepur i Qytetërimit Perëndimor, është një përcaktim i shkëlqyeshëm nga dalin mesazhe të rëndësishme, përvoja të hershme të popullit tonë, sidomos për politikën e sotme, për kompleksitetin e saj për të rikëthyer vendin në Evropë, kur dihet se Arbëria gjatë kohës së Rilindjes Evropiane,  ka qenë mur i madh i mbrojtjes së atij qytetërimi, pjesë e tij duke qenë dhe i vetëvetes. Skënderbeu është burr i shquar i vetëm yni, që i shpëtoi anatemës kombëtare. Ajo që i ka prekur të gjithë personalitetet tanë, nuk e ka përbaltur heroin kombëtar. Fatosi ynë, edhe pse gati është një hero modern, ka kaluar me plotë të drejtë në mit që në kohën e tij. Ndoshta është ky fakt, që shqiptarët, kudo që të jenë, identifikojnë krenarinë kombëtare me figurën e tij.

Në këtë vit, kur shënojmë 600  vjetorin e lindjes së kryetrimit të Historisë tonë, kumtesa ime ka për objektivë t`i fokusojë lidhjet e Gjergj Kastriotit- Skënderbeut me Kosovën.

Është e njohur se deri me sot në qendra shqiptare dhe botërore janë ngritur përmendore dhe sheshe kushtuar heroit tonë kombëtar dhe ndërkombëtar.  Për shkaqe të politikës ditore, në Kosovë u ngritën përmendore të tillë vetëm në ditët tona. Qëllimet janë të njohura. Në të vërtetë, si në Shqipëri ashtu dhe në Kosovë gjatë periudhës së monizmit (por edhe më parë) kur është bërë fjalë për Skënderbeun gjithëherë është aluduar në treva të Shqipërisë politike e kursesi në hapësirën etnogjeografike shqiptare. Në këtë aspekt, ka mbetur padrejtësisht jashtë objektivit  të epokës së shkëlqyeshme skënderbejane edhe treva e Kosovës.

Është e njohur se historiografia e jonë kur bëhet fjalë për hapësirën gjeografike dhe gjeopolitike të shqiptarëve të Kosovës edhe sot ballafaqohet me spekulime jo vetëm të historiografisë serbe. Ndërkaq, çështja e pranisë së shqiptarëve dhe shtrirja e konceptit Arbëri, përkatësisht Arbëri në Kosovë gjatë periudhës së Skënderbeut, riprodhon vështirësi shtesë për trajtimin e kësaj çështjeje.

Se popullsia shqiptare ka qenë vazhdimisht aty ku janë sot brenda dhe jashtë kufijve politik, dëshmohet edhe nga prania e kësaj popullsie në trojet e Kosovës së sotme, gjë që provohet nga shumë burime të ruajtura të kohës. Ajo që tërheqë më tepër vëmendjen për çështjen që e kemi në shqyrtim është se, origjina e familjës së kryezotërinjve Kastrioti, sipas burimeve të reja të lëna pas dore nga ndonjë studiues, si, bie fjala, koleksioni i dokumenteve mesjetare të Bosnjes1, Analet e Rushës2, F. Bardhi3, na bëjn të mundur të ndeshim indikacione për zgjidhjen problemi të prejardhjes së familjes së Kastriotëve nga një fshat Kastriot ose Kastrat në Has. Që këtej, kleriku i shquar yni Frang Bardhi duke polemizuar në vitin 1636 kundër përpjekjeve përvetësuese të J. Marnoviqit, mbrojti origjinën arbërore të Skënderbeut. Në këtë kontekst Bardhi i kushtoi vend të veçantë prejardhjes së Kastriotëve. Pas një shqyrtimi polemik ai arrin në përfundimin se Kastriotët ishin nga Hasi i Prizrenit, se kështu është në pajtim të plotë mendimi i përgjithshëm i kombit tonë4. Kjo frazë, e cila del nga vepra e Bardhit kushtuar Skënderbeut i jep mendimit të tij për Hasin si vend të prejardhjes së Kastriotëve vlerën e një burimi historik të dorës së parë. Më tej, Bardhi shpjegon edhe origjinën e emrit familjar të Kastriotëve, duke e ndërlidhur atë me emrin e fshatit Kastrat, që gjendet buzë lumit dhe tregon se në kohën e tij një familje vendase kishte si mbiemër emrin e fshatit Kastrat5. Prejardhjen e Kastriotëve nga Hasi i Prizrenit e provon gjithashtu edhe kronisti raguzan Pjetër Llukari (1551-1615) në veprën Pasqyrë e analeve të Rushës të botuar në vitin 16056, si dhe koleksioni i shënimeve kishtare nga kapërcyelli i shek. XV nga një klerik boshnjak, të botuara për herë të parë në vitin 18927. Po ashtu, mbiemri i dytë, Mazreku, i cilin është ngushtësisht i lidhur me Kastriotët, si dhe pronat e tyre, Kastorie dhe Ymenestrie, që përmend A. Engjëlli, gjënden në mikrotoponominë e hershme dhe të sotme të Hasit (Kostur, Kastrat dhe Mazrek) dhe të Drenicës e të Lumës (Ujmirë dhe Ujmisht që përmedet edhe nga Dh. Frëngu)8. Në përforcim të këtyre vjen edhe një dëshmi e fillimit të shek. XIX se në qytetin e Gjakovës jetonte rrobaqepësi Mihal Kastrioti, që flet për praninë dhe ruajtjen ndër shekuj të këtij mbiemri në krahinën e Hasit nga kishin origjinën Kastriotët. Me zgjerimin e kryezotërinjëve Balshaj, Kastriotët u dëbuan nga kjo trevë dhe domenet e tyre më pastaj u lokalizuan në Dibër dhe Mat. Më rënien e balshajve (nga fillimet e shek. XV) nisi fuqizimi i Kastriotëve. Ata kthehen në tokat e tyre në pellgun e Drinit duke përfshirë edhe Prizrenin 14209. Dokumentet zyrtare nuk përmendin Krujën midis pronave të Gjonit. Ka të ngjarë se Gjon Kastrioti ta ketë marrë qytetin e Krujës si feud prej sulltanëve, pasi që ky qytet ishte pushtuar prej turqëve. Dokumente të tjera i plotësojnë këto të dhëna. Që këtej, Gjon Kastrioti zinte një pozitë të rëndësishme midis sunduesve arbërorë. Ai ishte martuar me Vojsavën, të bijën e princit të Pollogut (Tetovës).

Duhet vënë re se, pas vdekjës së perandorit Dushan (1355), i cili ishte shpallur për perandor edhe i arbërve, grekëve dhe bullgarëve, dhe pas zhberjes së shtetit rasian pas Betejës së Maricës (1371),  pjesë të Kosovës hynë në kuadër të kryezotërinjëve Balshaj dhe Kastrioti. Këtej, pjestarë të këtyre familjeve ishin protogonist kryesor në ngjarjet që kishin kapluar edhe Kosovën që nga Beteja e Parë e Kosovës. Atëbotë, faktori politik shtetëror arbëror i dha mundësi popullatës arbërore të Kosovës të afirmojë më tej vetëdijën e bashkësisë së gjuhës, të kulturës dhe të territorit në kuadër të një shteti relativisht të gjërë, prej bregdetit malazias të sotëm e deri në Novobërdë, dhe prej Himare e deri në Kostur.

Ndryshe nga një pjesë e historiografisë së instrumentalizuar serbe e shek. XIX dhe shek.XX, kur i qaset trevës së Kosovës së sotme përdorë emërtimin gjeopolitik Stara Srbija, shkrimtarët dhe burimet e kohës, pas Betejës së Kosovës, nuk e identifikuan asnjëherë Kosovën dhe popullsinë arbërore me vendin dhe tokën serbe. Këtej, humanisti arbëror i shek. XV Martin Segoni Novobërdasi (bashkëkohës i Skënderbeut), që kishte njohur nga afër realitetin etnik dhe gjeopolitik të Kosovës, si novobërdas dhe si ipeshkëv i Ulqinit, për të theksuar më mirë dallimin prej Rashës ose Skllavonisë, për Kosovë përdori emërtimin Dardani10.

Kur bëhet fjalë për Gjergj Kastriotin-Skënderbeun dhe Kosovën, gjithësesi duhet spikatet fakti, se prijësit e familjes Kastrioti qenë pothuaj protogonistët kryesor në dy betejat e Kosovës (më 1389 dhe 1448). Në Betejën e Parë të Kosovës, në të ashtuquajturin koalicion ballkanik i ngritur kundër ekspansionit osman në Ballkan, u gjendën së bashku me aleatët boshnjakë, serbë e kroatë  edhe kryezotërinjtë shqiptarë Gjon Kastrioti (ose Gjergj Kastrioti, gjysh i Skënderbeut), Gjergji II Balsha, Theodhor Muzaka e Dhimitër Jonima. Madje, disa të dhëna dëshmojnë se Gjon Kastrioti bënte pjesë në këshillin luftarak të koalicion ballkanik. Që këtej, edhe në disa shënime që dalin nga kronika të vonshme e literatura të moçme serbe e shohim Gjon Kastriotin së bashku me Lazar Grebelanin si udhëheqës e bartës të luftës.

Ajo që tërheqë më tepër vëmenmdjen është pjesëmarrja e Skënderbeut në Betejën e Dytë të Kosovës (më 17-19 tetor 1448). Sikur në Betejën e Parë, ashtu edhe në Betejën e Dytë, arbërorët, tashti në krye me Skënderbeun, qenë në anën e aleancës së krishterë të udhëhequr nga prijësi hungarez Janosh Huniadi. Dihet mirëfilli se prijësi në fjalë në vitin 1446 përgadiste planin për një  kryqëzatë tjetër, me të cilën kishte për qëllim t`u hakmerrej turqve për mynxyrën e Varnës (1444). Thirrjes së Huniadit për këtë kryqëzatë iu përgjigj negativisht Republika e Venedikut, me pretekst se kishte halle me Skënderbeun në Shqipëri; po ashtu kësaj thirrjeje nuk iu përgjigj as Alfonsi V; papa Nikolla V mendonte që kryqëzata të shtyhej për një kohë, despoti Gjergj Brankviqi arsyetohej se kishte bërë më parë marrëveshje me sulltanin. Pra, siç shihet, vetëm Skënderbeu qe i gatshëm ta ndihmonte këtë ekspeditë. Përveç këtyre, Huniadi kërkoi ndihmë edhe nga Raguza, e cila në fund të korrikut të vitit 1448 i ofroi një shumë prej 2000 dukatësh. Në verë të vitit 1448, pasi kishte tubuar një ushtri nga reparte hungareze, polake, rumune, çeke dhe të një pretenduesi  të fonit osman, Huniadi kaloi Danubin dhe, duke shkretëruar zotërimet e despotit Gjergj, doli në Krushevc. Prej këndej, duke kaluar nëpër krahinën e Rashës, luginën e Toplicës, arriti në Fushë-Kosovë. Me t`u informuar nga legatët e despotit serb për paraqitjen e ushtrisë së krishterë, Murati II ndërpreu ekspeditën që kishte pregaditur kundër Shqipërisë dhe duke dhënë një kushtrim të përgjithshëm, tuboi në Sofje rreth vetës të gjitha repartet që i zotëronte në Azi dhe Evropë. Sipas burimeve turke, ato kishin 50.000 deri në 60.000 ushtarë. Mirëpo, nga kronikat perëndimore numri i tyre del i trefishuar. Repartet e aleancës së krishterë, sipas burimeve perëndimore arrijnë 22.000-72.000 ushtarë, ndërsa sipas burimeve turke 24.000 ushtarë. Derisa Huniadi i afrohej Fushë-Kosovës, mejdan i vjetër i vitit 1389, sulltan Murati II ishte nisur nga Sofja dhe i doli në pritë. Lufta triditëshe mbaroi me disfatë të plotë të ushtrisë së krishterë . Gjersa për Betejën e parë të Kosovës janë ruajtur fare pak të dhëna të kohës, Beteja Dytë ka lënë gjurmë të shumta në dokumentet e burimit shqiptar, hungarez, italian, osman, raguzan, serb etj.

Rëndësi të dorës së parë për çështjen që kemi në shqyrtim këtu ka roli i Gjergj Kastriotit në këtë luftë si dhe vendi ku u zhvillua ajo. Vlen për të vënë re se para, gjatë dhe pas luftës në fjalë faktori arbëror në lufta kundër osmane ishte bërë i njohur në gjithë Evropën. Në këtë forcë llogaritnin papët, shtetet e fuqishme ballkanike e evropiane. Në këtë aspekt sipas të dhënave zyrtare venedikase nën muret e Lezhës Skëndërbeu bashkë me pjestarët e Lidhjes arbërore, me 4 tetor 1448 bëri paqe me Republikën e Venedikut, duke kërkuar që në afat prej 15 ditësh Republika t`i paguante një provizion prej 1400 dukatësh, me pretekst se kishte dëshirë t`i ndihmonte Huniadit. Veç përgaditjeve dhe gadishmërisë së Skënderbeut, si dhe rrjedhave e pasojave të luftës në fjalë, shkrimtarët që u zunë ngojë më sipër ofrojnë hollësi për vonimin e arbërorëve për t`u bashkuar me trupat hungareze, aleat të vetë. Si shkak kryesor i vonimit të prijësit arbëror për t`i ndihmuar aleatët konsiderohet pothuaj unanimisht se Skënderbeu qe i penguar prej despotit serb Gjergj Brankoviq, aleat i dhëndrit dhe sovran i vetë Muratit II, i cili iu mbylli këtij të gjitha rrugët e shtigjet nga mund të kalonte. Një pjesë e madhe e burimeve të kohës, duke arsyetuar vonesën e Skënderbeut, nxorën në shesh dhe pashkathësinë e Huniadit, i cili nuk është dashur të pranonte betejën para ardhjës së Skënderbeut në Fushë-Kosovë, gjë që u mirëpritë nga Murati II, i cili duke iu druajtur veçanërisht përfshirjës së arbërorëve, mezi priste të hynte në luftë. Përveç të dhënave për epilogun tragjik të aleancës së krishterë, janë ruajtur hollësi edhe për fatin e ushtrisë së mbetur pas luftës. Që këtej, del se një pjesë e trupave, pasi që kishte marrë rrugën për në jug, jo shumë larg Fushë - Kosovës, u ndesh me Skënderbeun që ishte nisur t`i bëhej shok lufte Huniadit. Edhe pjesës tjetër të trupave që ishin nisur në drejtim të Hungarisë, u buzëqeshi fati, sikur pohon edhe vetë Huniadi, meqë në malët Çiçavicë, në afërsi të Vushtrisë, u përpoqën me dukë Bogdanin, një stërgjysh i Pjetër  Bogdanit, përmes të cilit pa vështirësi do t`i shmangën rrezikut nga trupat osmane që u shkonin pas. Pasi që u zu ngojë Pjetër Bogdani, pinjoll i dukë Bogdanit të përmendur, është për të vënë re se në shtojcën e veprës kapitale  Çeta e Profetëve... provohet pjesëmarrja e arbërorëve në Betejën e Dytë të Kosovës11.

Sukseset e arritura gjatë luftërve kundërosmane të Lidhjes arbërore në krye me Skënderbeun gjetën afirmim nga një varg burrash tanë të shquar. Vend të veçantë  në mesin e tyre zinin edhe dy kosovarë nga Novobërda, diplomati Gjergj Pelini dhe humanisti Martin Segoni. Për të dy këta personalitete të shkëlqyeshme është bërë fjalë më së një herë, por asnjëherë në kontekstin e çështjes që po shqyrtohet.

Pa dyshim se njëri nga vargu i diplomatëve me të shquar të fatosit tonë për çështjen italiane, sidomos për çështjen e Republikës së Venedikut, qe abati i Rotecit, kosovari Gjergj Pelini. Sipas një dokumenti raguzan që mban datën e vitit 1441, informohemi se kishte origjinë nga Novobërda. Gjatë viteve 1438-1463 e ndeshim si drejtues të Kuvendit të Shën Mërisë në Rotec. Aktivitetin diplomatik e filloi shumë herët, por në shërbim të Skënderbeut hyri pikërisht në prag të Betejës së Dytë të Kosovës, më 4 tetor 1448, dhe ndenji gjer në fund të jetës së vet, në vitin 1463. Gjersa Pelini udhëhiqte misionet diplomatike të shtetit arbëror në Republikën e Venedikut, gjithëherë bëri përpjekje të dilte  faqebardhë kundrejt problemeve të shtruara. Dëshirë më e madhe e tij ishte shteti i Skënderbeut dhe Republika e Venedikut të jetonin në paqë të përhershme. Në këtë frymë e zhvilloi tërë aktivitetin e vet diplomatik. Aktivitetin diplomatik në shërbim të Skënderbeut Pelini e provoi edhe në Romë, gjë që është shënuar në dy letra të papës Kaliksti III që mbajnë data të vitit 145712.

Një kosovar tjetër që qe i përfshirë  drejtpërdrejt në afirmimin e jetës dhe veprave të Gjergj Kastriotit-Skënderbeut, është humanisti   i shquar Martin Segoni nga Novobërda (?  1485). Pasi që qyteti i lindjes së humanistit në fjalë ra përfundimisht në duart  e osmanëve më 1455, nga ky qytet, sikur edhe më vonë nga Shkodra, morën rrugën e mërgimit pothuaj të gjithë novobërdasit. Është për të vënë re se atëbotë nga Novobërda u ndanë edhe disa krijues të njohur, të cilët, duke vijuar shkollimet e filluara në vendlindje, bënë emër të burrave të shquar në dhe të huaj. Këtej Martin Segoni mbaroi doktoratën në Universitetin e Padovës. Për të qenë më afër ngjarjeve që e kishin kapluar Atdheun në vitin 1482, erdhi në Ulqin, ku shërbeu si ipeshkëv. Duke qenë dëshmitar i afërt i përmbysjes së shtetit shqiptar dhe i nismës së rrezikut për pushtimin e Italisë, Martin Segoni shkroi një skicë jetëshkrimi mbi Skënderbeun të titulluar Tregim mbi Gjergj Kastriotin, i quajtur nga Turqit në gjuhën e tyre Skender Beg, d.m.th. Aleksandër i Madh, shkrim i parë i njohur deri sot kushtuar fatosit tonë. Martin Segoni shkroi edhe shkrime të tjera, në të cilat ndeshim fragmente mbi Skënderbeun e familjen e tij13.

Për popullin tonë shënimi i ngjarjeve të mëdha historike nuk kanë qenë dhe nuk janë kurrë ngjarje të thjeshta. Në mënyrë të veçantë vlen kjo për personalitetin e Gjergj Kastriotit-Skënderbeut, bëmat e të cilit janë aktuale ndër shqiptarë  sot e gjithë ditën. Gjatë historisë së re dhe historisë bashkëkohore, emri i kryetrimit tonë u përmend me synime të mira për të ngjallë shpirtin e qendresës nëpër vështirësi, kuptimin e Kombit dhe shtetit nëpër ndasi, fuqinë e lirisë nëpër robni. Madhëria e figurës së Skënderbeut, veçanërisht admirohet ndër intelektualët tanë dhe të huaj për lidhjet e tia me shtete e personalitete të shquar të Evropës.

Edhe pse vetë logjika e ngjarjeve i tregoi kryetrimit tonë se, duke qendruar mbi bazën e Lidhjes së Lezhës si aleancë vullnetare, nuk mund të realizoheshin detyrat që shtronte problemi kryesor i kohës mbrojtja e vendit. Prapëseprapë heroi ynë kombëtar besonte që populli i tij i bashkuar, edhe pse i vogël, do të korrte suksese të shënuara përballë ushtrisë kolosale osmane. Një besim i këtillë e kishte trimëruar Skënderbeun aq tepër saqë u shpall vigan i përlashjeve ndërmjet Perëndimit e Lindjes. Trimëritë e tia të rralla tërhoqën admirimin e gjithë botës që nga koha tij. Ska njeri në botë, i shkruante papa Kaliksti III më 1457, që të mos dijë trimërit që keni bërë dhe që të mos ju lavdërojë gjer në qiell si një kryembrojtës të vërtetë dhe kryeluftëtar bujar të Krishterimit. Ska dyshim se Gjergj Kastrioti është një nga komandantët më të mëdhenj të botës dhe, sikur të kishte pasur mjetet e Jul Cezarit ose të Aleksandrit të Madh, ndoshta do të qendronte krahas me këtë në historinë botërore. Por forcat e tia ishin të pakta, mjetet e tia ishin të varfëra, ushtritë e tia ishin të vogla, lufta e tij ishte mbrojtëse.

Gjatë periudhës 25-vjeçare të ekzistencës së shtetit, Gjergj Kastrioti luftoi për të siguruar ndihmën e nevojshme dhe bashkëpunimin ndërkombëtar kundër Perandorisë Osmane. Për këte qëllim ai hyri në marrëdhënie diplomatike me disa shtete më të fuqishme të Evropës së atëhershme, një domosdoshmëri që kërkon edhe aktualiteti shqiptar. Marrëdhëniet e shpeshta shteti i Gjergj Kastriotit pati, sidomos me shtete italiane, si Venedikun, Napolin, Papatin, pastaj me Hungarinë, Francën dhe Republikën e Raguzës. Përveç këtyre, Arbëria në kohën e Skënderbeut hyri në marrëdhënie edhe me një numër shtetesh të tjera evropiane, ndonëse interesimi i tyre për problemet e luftës së Arbërisë ishte më i vogël. Në këtë rast ka nevojë për një sqarim që ndërlidhet me marrëdhëniet e Gjergj Kastriotit me Papatin. Nuk është e drejtë të thuhet se, nga Papët, fatosi ynë pati vetëm bekime apostollike, siç shprehet ndonjë studiues. Përkundrazi, Papët e përkrahën moralisht aq sa mundën, e shikuan si Kampion të Krishterimit, e ndihmuan me të holla dhe, në disa raste, me ushqime e municione dhe trupa simbolike ushtarësh. Më pastaj ndërmjetësuan gjithnjë pranë shteteve e princave të asaj kohe për ti dërguar ndihma Skënderbeut. Por nuk mund të thuhet se këto ndihma me një lartësi prej disa dhjetëra mijë dukatësh, qenë vendimtare në luftën titanike që Skënderbeu bëri për 25- vjetë rresht perandorisë më të fortë të kohës. Kjo traditë e përkrahjes së popullit shqiptar nga papët vazhdoi deri në ditët e sotme.

Në fund duhet thënë se shënimi 600-vjetorit të lindjes së Gjergj Kastriotit-Skënderbeut, u tregon miqve tanë për qenien tonë si komb dhe fisnikrinë e vlerave tona. Ndërkaq, mesazhi i historianit të madh italian Zef Valentini, i cili thoshte: Do të ishte jo vetëm mëkat, por çështje e pamundshme po ta mendonte kush ta zvoglonte personalitetin e shkëlqyeshëm të Skënderbeut në nivel të një heroi vendës mendjeshkurtër. Skënderbeun e ka gjithë Evropa, e ka bota të vetin, e nëpër të, e vetëm nëpër shpirt të tij, ia njeh vlerën dhe meritat e hershme edhe Shqipërisë, është përgjigje më e mirë për të gjithë ata që e mohojnë personalitetin e Skënderbeut dhe shtetit të tij14.

   -- * Prof. Dr. Jahja Drançolli, Fakulteti Filozofik i Prishtinës, Institutit Arkeologjik i Kosovës (drejtor)



S h ë n i m e t:

1. Acta Bosnae, potissimum ecclesiastica cum insertis editorum. Documentorum regestis ab anno 925 usque ad annum 1752, in Monumenta Spectantia Historiam Slavorum Meridionalium, vol. XXIII, Zagarabiae 1892 (ed. P. Eusebius Fermendin).

2. Copioso Ristretto degli annali di Ragusa di Giacomo di Pietro Luccari, gentilluomo Raguseo, libri quattro, dedicati all eccelso Senato di Ragusa, Ragusa 1790.

3. Frang Bardhi, Skenderbeu (Apologji), përktheu nga latinishtja S. I.  Prifti, Shkup 1968.

4. F. Bardhi, op. cit., në më shumë vende, shiko, sidomos p. 116-117.

5. F. Bardhi, op. cit. p. 117, 120-121.

6. Giacomo di Pietro Luccari, op. cit., p. 145: Giovanni Castriotto Signor di Croja, la qual famiglia usci da Castrati villa nella giurisdizione in As in Albania, poco discosto dal fiume Drilon...

7.  P. Eusebius Fermendin, op. cit. :  Castriotich de Castrioti in provinzia Az in Epiro, p. 560.

8. D. Radëshi, Principata e Kastriotëve, in Buletin i Universitetit Shtetëror të tiranës, seria Shkencat Shoqërore, 1961/4, p. 29-30;    Frang Bardhi, në më shumë vende.

9. J. Drançolli, Raguzanët në Kosovë prej fundit të shek. XIII deri më 1455, Instituti i Hisrorisë i Kosovës, Botime të veçanta, Prishtinë 1986, p. 17.

10. Agostino Pertusi, Martino Segono di Novo Brdo vescovo di Dulcigno, Un umanista serbo-dalmata del tardo Quattrocento, Vita e opere, Istituto Storico Italiano per il Medio Evo, Studi storici-Fasc.128-130, Roma 1981, p. 142-145; 201-203.

11.  J. Drançolli, Kosova më 1448, in Kosova, Prishtinë 1988/17, p. 249-266.

12. J. Drançolli, Diplomatët shqiptarë në shërbim të Gjergj Kastriotit-Skënderbeut, in Gjurmime Albanologjike (ser. E shkencave historike), 1989/19, Prishtinë 1990 p. 48-54.

13.  A. Pertusi, op. cit., në më shumë vende.

14.  Zef Valentini, Scanderbeg e lEuropa del XV secolo, in Shejzat, le pleiadi, XII, Roma 1968/7-12, p. 298.

----------


## NoName

*Mbi kontekstin historik të fenomenit Gjergj Kastrioti - Skendërbeu (1405-1468)*


_ nga Sami Repishti_

Figura pluri-dimensionale e heroit kombëtar shqiptar Gjergj Kastrioti-Skenderbeu ka ndezë fantazitë e breznive të njipasnjishme shqiptare për afër gjashtë shekuj. Megjithë pushtimin 423 vjeçar otoman të viseve shqiptare dhe konvertimin në islam të pjesës ma të madhe të popullsisë së vendit, figura poliedrike e Skenderbeut, sundimtar, diplomat, strateg ushtarak i rangut të parë dhe mbrojtës i krishtenimit perëndimor, mbetet gjithëherë epiqendra e kryenaltësise kombëtare shqiptare dhe personaliteti qendror që bashkoi dhe vazhdon të bashkojë të gjithë shqiptarët, brenda dhe jashtë Shqipnisë, pa dallim feje, krahine ose ideologjie politike. Skenderbeu qendron sot, pesë shekuj e gjysëm mbas vdekjes tij me l468, si nji gjysëm-perëndi, hero i antikitetit, personifikimi i çdo gjaje që shqiptarët adhurojnë dhe vazhdojnë të shpresojnë.
I lindun në nji vend si Shqipnia, kurdohere nji urë në mes të Lindjes dhe Perëndimit, veprimtaria e gjithanëshme e Skenderbeut karakterizohet nga nji marrje qendrimi të preme në favor të njenës - Perëndimit të krishtenë, dhe kundër tjetres - Lindjes islamike, nji qendrim unik në atmosferen politike të Ballkanit në shekullin XV. Ajo që na intereson asht konteksti historik i nji veprimtarie të këtillë që, simbas mendimit tonë, ka percaktue kahen e veprimtarisë së tij, si dhe rezultatet që nji qendrim kaq i vendosun ka dhanë për të ardhmen e nji vendi të kërcënuem nga rreziku i invadimit afatgjatë.

Shekulli XV që lindi Skenderbeun, e gjeti Perëndimin (në këtë rast i identifikuem si "Europë e krishtenë") në nji proces formimi të kontinentit tonë, që do t'i jepte formen e tij afatgjatë dhe të dallueme, si kontinenti i Europës. Bota tjetër ishte kryesisht jo e krishtenë. Prandej, shekulli XV ushqeu idenë e nji qytenimi të mbështetun në nji fe, d.m.th. krishtenimin, që mbante njikohësisht edhe vulen e trashëgimit të qytetnimit të pasun romak, sidomos me ruejtjen e përdorimin e gjuhës së shkrueme latinishte.
Konceptet moderne të "popullit" dhe "kombit", e aq ma shum "i shtetit", kanë qenë mjaft abstrakte; ajo që ishte konkrete, e përditshme, ishte termi, nominal dhe praktik i "krishtenimit" dhe zhvillimi i mavonshëm i ngjarjeve duhet parë nga ky prizem. Këtu fillon edhe historia e "Europës". Organizimet fisnore, ngritjet e paprituna të individëve të fuqishëm, megjithëse pjesërisht të romanizueme, nuk kanë qenë në gjendje me hedhë bazat e "nji shoqnie të qytetnueme", përsa kohë që barbarizmi në Europe ishte nji fenomen i përhapun. Ndërkaq, në botën jashtë "Europës" - Konstantinopoja. Kordoba, Bagdadi - me trashëgimin bizantin e arab kishin krijue "shtete" dhe qytenime që kalonin shumë sukseset e "Europës". Asnji shkollë mendimi ose universitet nuk ishte në naltësinë e arabëve, qoftë në Spanjë, qoftë në Lindjen e Mesme.
Në këtë gjendje të ulët zhvillimi, fuqia e madhe efektive që u trashëgue nga perandoritë e së kaluemes - ajo e Karlit të Madh, e mbretënve anglezë, gjermanë, spanjollë, - mbeti ajo e Kishës Katolike Apostolike të Romës, dhe ma pak të fuqishëm protestanët dhe kishat e tyne. "Nëpër të gjithë Europën perëndimore, ipeshkevit - shpesh herë bij të familjeve me influencë, me pasuni dhe lidhje të fuqishme që i mbronin - ishin figura kyçe në çështjet lokale, e morën përsipër detyra që ma parë i takonin zyrtarëve perandorakë. Kisha, pak nga pak, veshi rroben më të cilen veshej Roma shekuj ma parë - qytetnimin. Vija dalluese në mes të krishtenimit e paganizmit ka qenë gjithashtu edhe vija që ndante qytetnimin romak dhe barbarizmin." (J.M.Roberts, 237)
Nga të gjithë ipeshkevijt, ma i randësishmi dhe ma i fuqishmi u ba ai i Romës - i njohun si Papa i Romës. Arsyet për nji zhvillim të këtillë janë të njohuna: disa nga kryesorët janë prania e eshtnave të martirit Shën Pjetër, pa dyshim edhe fakti se Roma ka qenë për shekuj kryeqyteti i republikës dhe perandorisë romake me nji trashëgim të pakrahasueshëm. Me shkatërrimin e administratës së "perandorisë", ipeshkevijt morën përsipër edhe funksionet shtetnore, tue ruejtë gjuhën e shkrueme latine si gjuhë zyrtare. Për ma tepër, diplomacia papnore ndihmoi formimin e mbretnive kristiane që u ngritën me ramjen e barbarizmit në Europë. "Perandori" legjitimohej vetëm me kunorëzimin nga Papa i Romës.
Gjatë këtij transformimi, Kisha Katolike e Romës, megjithë lëshimet e herëpashershme, ruejti dy aspekte themelore:
a) dënimin e hakmarrjes si barbarizëm e zëvendësimin me "dashuni për të afërmin".
b) mbrojtjen e parimit të martesës së krishtenë, monogaminë, qendrime që mbahen edhe sot.
Njena sillte paqen, tjetra pagëzonte familjen si berthamën e shoqnisë.
Procesi i konvertimit të popujve "barbarë" dhe qendrimi i "Kishës" përfunduen me sukses në përpjekjen "me qytetnue" dhe si rrjedhim, me dalë në skenë si "europiane të qytetnueme" me identitet kontinental. Në nji Europë të këtillë, dimensionet fetare ishin të pakundërshtueshme dhe depërtuen në të gjithë jetën e shoqnisë së re. Asht kjo "Europë" që celebrohet me ndërtimin e katedralevet gotike, si dhe në art me pikturë e skulpturë.
Në sferën shoqnore, themelimi i qyteteve, zhvillimi i industrisë lokale dhe i tregëtisë, veprimtaria kulturore e zbulimi i shtypshkronjës filluen të krijojnë sensin e "bashkësisë" qenien "popull", si dhe nevojën e paevitueshme për nji organizim shtetnor. Ky grumbullim zhvilloi edhe ngritjen e "shtetit", ndjenjen e "kombësisë", të qenies pjesë e nji "kombi" të veçantë me interesa dhe aspiracione të veçanta. Asht lindja e "nacionalizmit" - francez, anglez, gjerman, spanjoll, portugez, holandez, danez, suedez, irlandez etj.
Historikisht, kombet janë zhvillue ma shpejt sa herë që kanë qenë të përfshime në nji shtet të organizuem dhe me sistemin monarkist. Megjithatë, prirja e "Monarkëve" për rritje territoriale kombëtare me dhunë ka shkaktue luftat e vazhdueshme. "Kombet europiane u formuen nga popuj që u treguen mjaft të fortë me qendrue së bashku, si dhe shpesh herë, nga detyrimi i bashkimit për rezistencë kundër invadimit të huej." (J.M.Roberts, 271)

Në Lindje, sundimi i Bizantit (afers. 527-l453) krijoi nji "krishtënim" të ndryshëm nga ai i Romës, sidomos me perandorin ilirian Justiniani i Madh. Në Lindje, perandori ishte i mveshun edhe me rroben e "supremacisë fetare" edhe në subjektet me landë fetare. Menjëfjalë, ishte nji udhëheqës laik dhe fetar (caesaro-papism), që shikohej si nën-mbret i Zotit mbi tokë. Ndërsa Perëndimi nuk lejoi autoritetin fetar me kalue në duert e "sundimtarit", tue sigurue që vetëm Kisha të kishte fjalën e fundit, sepse ajo i detyrohej vetëm Zotit, nji forcë jashtë-tokësore, prandej superiore.
Për arsye të pozitës së Bizantit, zyrtarët e Kishës flitnin greqisht, megjithë shoqninë multi-raciale të Perandorisë. Humbja e ndikimit të antikitetit grek dhe atij të Europës perëndimore, shkaktuen adoptimin e shumë formave aziatike në Ballkan, nji trashëgim që ndjehet edhe sot në këtë gadishull. Forma fetare e këtij zhvillimi u quejt "ortodoksizëm", nji formë e ndryshme nga "katolicizmi" perëndimor.
"Asnji klerik ortodoks nuk kishte randësinë e Papës së Romës. Patriarku i Konstantinopojës, udhëheqës kishtar i pranuem në Kishen lindore mbas shekullit VII, ishte në praktikë i emnuem nga Perandori, dhe si shpërblim' jepte bekimet e Kishës në ceremoninë e kunorëzimit të Perandorit." (J.M.Roberts,173) Klerikët u lejuen të martohen, tue i paraqite ata si pjesë e shoqnisë laike dhe tue i lejue murgjët e monastireve të tërhiqen nga "jeta" për lutje, meditacion e vetëdisiplinim.
Mbas Koncilit të vitit l054 dhe skizmes që rezultoi, ndamja deri atëherë teorike në mes të dy kishave (katolike e ortodokse), u ba ma e theksueme çdo ditë e ma shum

Përsëri në Lindje doli në skenë edhe nji fe e re, Islamizmi, që predikoi "vëllaznimin e besimtareve" (ummi) kudo që ata jetojnë. Që nga fillimi, "theksi i vumë mbi randësinë supreme të vëllaznimit në mes të besimtarëve, kishte karakter subversiv, gjithashtu sepse sfidonte besnikërinë që kërkojshin fiset" (J.M.Roberts,179), dhe ma vonë kombet. Po lindte nji bashkësi e re shoqnore, e cila me zhvillimin e hovshëm të saj do të sillte qytetnimin e ri islam.
Në kundërshtim me krishtenimin, islamizmi u tregue nji forcë për pushtime tokësore me ndërmarrje ushtarake. Ekspeditat arabe pushtuen Afrikën e Veriut, e të gjithë Lindjen e Mesme. Në Europë, arabët pushtuen Spanjen dhe gjysmën e Francës, deri në Tours e Poitiers (v. 732), pikërisht njiqind vjet mbas vdekjes së themeluesit, Muhamet. Këtu fillon edhe ngritja e qytenimit arab, dhe ramja ushtarake e tyne, njikohësisht, që na e interpretojmë si fitorja e pendës mbi shpaten.
Ramja e arabëve u shpejtue kryesisht nga dalja në skenë e nji fuqie të re që përqafoi islamizmin, por mori për vete lavdinë e ndërtimit të perandorisë: turqit osmanë. Kryqëzatat e Perëndimit për çlirimin e Jeruzalemit, dobësuen Bizantin dhe mundësuen ardhjen e osmanëve në Europë. Nji botë plot intriga si Bizanti nuk ishte në gjendje me përballue sulmin e ushtrisë ma të fortë të asaj kohe. Në vitin 1453, Konstantinopoja ra në duart e osmanëve, nji moment dramatik në historinë e Europës. "Kur erdhi lajmi i rënies, askush nuk e priste dhe krishtenimi mbeti me gojë hapet." (J.M.Roberts,198)
Rruga për pushtimin e Ballkanit ishte tashma e hapun dhe rreziku i invadimit të Europës ishte iminent. Disa vende, si Bosnia, pranuen islamizmin në mënyrë masive, ndërsa vende të tjera si Hungaria, Serbia, Bullgaria dhe Arbenia e kundershtuen me suksese jo të barabarta. Por efektet e pushtimit, islamizimit dhe qendrimit anti-kristian të pushtuesve osmane, krijuen nji reaksion të fortë, koshient e të vazhdueshëm. Krishtenimi në Ballkan u ba forca udhëheqëse e rezistencës, që lindi idenë e kombësisë - si bashkësi e dallueme nga pushtuesi - dhe format e para të nacionalizmit në Ballkan. Në krye të kësaj lëvizjeje proto-nacionaliste qendronin kleri katolik e ortodoks. Megjithatë, për arsye të qendrimit barbar të kryqëzatave katolike europiane gjatë qendrimit tyne në Bizant, e veçanërisht grabitjes së pa fre të Konstantinopojës (l204), ndasia fetare e dy kishave u ba e plotë dhe mori tone politike. "Better Turks than Franks " (Ma mirë turqit se francezët (katolike).
Bizanti ftoi osmanët myslimanë të luftojnë kundër princave të krishtenë ballkanas. Këta të fundit ftuen osmanët myslimanë të luftojnë kundër rivalëve të tyne të krishtenë.
Mbretërit e Serbisë, Bullgarisë dhe të Bizantit u komprometuen me martesat e bijave dhe motrave e tyne me Sulltanin. Gjithçka ishte e kalbun në themel, ndërsa fuqia ushtarake turke kishte arritë kulmin. "Vetë Ballkani u shndërrue në nji teatër lufte, ku ushtarët e krishtenë luftuen vazhdimisht për turqit" (Kinross,49). Në luftën e Konjes (Anadoll), me l387, armata turke përbahej nga ushtarë të krishtenë serbë, grekë e bullgarë.

Më 1380 turqit hynë në Shqipni "me thirrjen e princërve vendas që kërkonin ndihmën e turqëve me luftue anmiqt e tyne."(Kinross,54) Më l385, mbreti i mundun Lazar i Serbisë detyrohet me njohë Sulltanin dhe me pague tribut në të holla bashkë me nji kontingjent ushtarësh. Ma heret, që më l335, princët europiane kishin fillue marreveshjet me turqit, me qellim që të mbronin tregtinë e qendrave të tyne në Ballkan. Raguza, Venediku e Gjenova braktisën perandorin bizantin e lidhen traktate me perandorinë otomane.
Në nji përpjekje me pushtue Ballkanin, Sulltan Murati I u ndesh me forcat e koalicionit kristian - serbe, boshnjake, shqiptare, bullgare, vllahe dhe hungareze - nën komanden e mbretit Lazar të Serbisë, në Fushë Dardani (v. l389). Koalicioni humbi luften dhe serbët pavarësinë , tue zbritë në rangun e nji shteti vasal. Me fitoret e reja, perandoria osmane hodhi faren e nji shoqnie shumëkombëshe, me besime të ndryshme dhe me nji numër të madh gjuhësh. Njohës i mirë i psikologjisë ballkanase, Sulltan Murati pushoi persekutimin e të krishtenëve dhe konvertimin me forcë të popullsisë në islamizëm. Patriarku serb ruejti prerogativat themelore në kryemjen e funksionit të tij - ashtu siç kishte ba Sulltani me Patrikun grek mbas ramjes së Konstantinopojës, i cili, " në nji letër drejtue Papës, më l485, pohonte se Sulltani i kishte lanë Kishës liri të plotë veprimi." (Kinross,59)
Ky trajtim mundësoi të krishtenët e perandorisë osmane të ngrihen në pozitat ma të nalta shtetnore. Por, me drejtuesit ma të naltë të Kishave greke e serbe si aleate të privilegjueme të Sulltanit, Papa i Romës mbetej vetëm në skenë si anmik kryesor i osmanëve dhe si organizator i rezistencës efektive kundër turqëve në Ballkan. Ndërkaq, demografia e Ballkanit filloi të ndryshojë me ardhjen e kolonive myslimane në gadishull dhe vendosjen e tyne në shum qendra banimi të tokës së okupueme. Nji humbje e dytë dhe e randë e mbretit hungarez Sigismund në Nikopojë, shënoi triumfin e plotë të osmanëve në Ballkan, pjesërisht me ndihmen e serbëve.
Kisha ortodokse serbe shikonte vetën përherë si nji institucion kombetar, si qendra shpirtnore e popullsisë, që fliste serbisht dhe ruente besimin ortodoks. Edhe vetë ekzistenca e saj, që në vjetin l557, u konfirmue me dekretet e Portës së Naltë Otomane, e cila rivendosi Patriarkatin serb, si nji kompromis të arritun në mes të dy vëllazënve: kryeviziri Mehmet Sokollu ishte nji serb i konvertuem që arriti të bahej kryeministër i perandorise turke, ndërsa vëllai i tij, Makarije Sokoloviq, i cili kishte ruejtë ortodoksizmin, u kunorëzue si Patriarku i Serbisë.
Mbas vdekjes së perandorit gjerman e hungarez Sigismund, më l437, u rindez tek hungarezët dëshira për hakmarrje kundër osmanëve. Nga rradhët hungareze doli nji fisnik, Gjon Huniadi, i destinuem me u ba hero kombëtar. Për mungesë ndihme nga Europa, Huniadi u mbeshtet në përkrahjen që gjeti tek Papa i Romës, tek serbët, shqiptarët, boshnjakët, e bullgarët. Më l443, forcat e koalicionit hungarez munden ushtrinë turke, e pushtuen Nishin. Kjo humbje turke i atribuohet, pjesërisht, largimit të shqiptarit Gjergj Kastrioti Skenderbeu nga fusha e betejës, e kthimit të tij në Krujë. Ma vonë, hungarezët u mundën e Sulltan Murati I nënshkroi paqen në Szeged (Hungari), ku njihte në mes tjerash, nji autonomi të gjanë jashtë sundimit turk për Serbinë e Vllahinë. Turqit kishin tashti dorë të lirë me veprue në Shqipni, Greqi e Bullgari. Më l444, Murati abdikoi në favor të djalit, Bajazit.

Në këtë atmosferë zjarri, lindi, u rrit, dhe luftoi Gjergj Kastrioti Skenderbeu. Në betejën e vitit l082, normanët fituen Durrësin dhe u shpërndanë në mbrendësi të vendit. Asht koha e kryqëzatave që dobësuen Bizantin. Në ketë situatë të re linden dy shtetet arbnore: Arbnia dhe Epiri. Më l272, ushtritë e mbretit të Anxhuinëve invaduen Shqipninë, e quejten atë "Mbretnia e Shqipnisë" dhe mbreti Karl u quejt "Mbret i Shqipnisë". Asht ai që u dha titujt e fisnikëve feudalëve shqiptarë: Topia, Skuraj, Gropa, Arianiti, Jonima e të tjerë. Bashkë me anxhuinët erdhi edhe nji numër i madh klerikësh katolikë. Ishte vendosë që Shqipnia të mbetej e lidhun me Romen.
Pa kalue shum kohë, princët shqiptarë të lodhun nga pushtimi ngritën kokë dhe me ndihmen e Bizantit, nxorën anxhuinët jashtë. Kleri katolik u largue gjithashtu dhe u zëvendësue me peshkopët ortodoksë. Nji princ i ri, Tanush Topia, u revoltue përsëri në Shqipninë e Mesme. Ndërkaq, u formue Principata e Shkodrës në Veri, nën drejtimin e familjes Balsha, dhe në Jug Principata e Artës, nën drejtimin e familjes Shpata.
Familja Balsha u konvertue në katolicizëm, kërkoi dhe mori ndihmen e Papës dhe të Venedikut. Me forcat e reja ata munden ortodoksin Tanush Topia, dhe u banë zot të pjesës ma të madhe të Shqipnisë. Princi T.Topia u bani thirrje osmanëve për ndihmë. Paraqitja e osmanëve në Ballkan krijoi nji situate të re dhe shumë të rrezikshme. Me humbjen e luftës në Fushë Dardani, l389, princat shqiptarë mbeten pa mbrojtje. Më l430, princi i Krujës, Gjon Kastrioti u mund, por rezistenca kundër turqve osmanë vazhdoi e pandërpreme për të gjithë shekullin XV.
Kjo rezistencë u mbështet edhe nga faktori i ri: katolicizimi i Shqipnisë së Veriut, me l8 qendra ipeshkvnore, disa prej tyne, si ajo e Durrësit, me nji histori të pandërpreme që nga ditët e para të ungjillzimit nga apostujt Pal dhe Andre. Organizimi i Kishës Katolike përbani strukturen gati-shtetnore që mungonte. Çdo ipeshkëv ishte nji mbledhës ndihmash për luftëtarët, e sidomos për Skenderbeun. Çdo prift e çdo murg ishte nji qendër propagande. Si katolikë, ata ishin në gjendje me u lidhë me Perëndimin - me të cilin ndajshin gjuhen e shkrueme të përbashket, latinishten- dhe me kërkue ndihmë nga Perëndimi, sidomos nga Papa, Venediku dhe Mbretnia e Napolit.
Për ma tepër, nga pikpamja e strukturës shoqnore, Shqipnia ishte nji vend bujqësh të vegjël, por të lirë, e jo bujkrobësh, siç ishte rasti në tokat e dominueme nga Bizanti. Këta fshatarë e malësorë të lirë e guximtarë mbronin tokën e tyne (si krahinë dhe si pronë private), lirinë e tyne dhe ishin në gjendje me ushqye nji resistencë afatgjatë. Duke citue V. Makushev, F.S.Noli shkruen: "Nji shqiptar nuk mund të jetonte si nji skllav."(f. 8)
Më 1431-32, kryengritjet shqiptare të Gjergj Arianitit u filluen me përkrahjen e Selisë së Shenjtë. Fitorja e dytë e vitit l435, u përshëndet nga Papa Eugjeni IV dhe perandori gjerman Sigismund, si "fitore e krishtenimit". Historia tregon se në jetën kishtare e politike të vendit, vendimet e Koncilit të Ferraras-Itali (l438-39) paten nji efekt pozitiv në Shqipni. Prania e vetë Papës, Perandorit të Bizantit, e Patriarkut të Konstantinopojës dhe e shumë peshkopëve bizantinë e sllavë, si dhe nënshkrimi në korrik të vjetit 1439 "i tekstit të bashkimit shpirtnor të dy kishave nën supremacinë e Papatit." (Historia, 395) tregoi randësinë e Koncilit dhe sidomos të afrimit në mes të dy kishave edhe në Shqipni. Në këtë Koncil "lufta (kundër osmanëve) propagandohej si nji kryqëzatë e të krishtenëve kundër pushtuesit aziatik e besimit të tyne islam." (ibidem)

28 nandor 1443. Hymja e Gjergj Kastriotit, Skenderbeut në Krujë!
Kryengritja që u shkaktue si rrjedhim i ardhjes së Skenderbeut, "hapi udhen e zhvillimit të vrullshëm të procesit të bashkimit politik dhe shpirtnor të banorëve të krahinave të ndryshme shqiptare." (Historia, 404) Ndërsa pritej që osmanët të drejtoheshin kundër Shqipnisë, mbas nënshkrimit të Traktatit të Paqes në Szeged (Hungari,l444), në mes të Sulltan Orhanit dhe mbretit Ladislav të Polonisë dhe Hungarisë katolike "me inkurajimin e Papes dhe forcave të tjera anti-osmane, mbreti Ladislav e shkeli këtë traktat" (Historia, 406). Çdo gja tregonte ardhjen e nji ballafaqimi me osmanët. Kleri katolik u aktivizue. Garnizoni i Sopotnicës (Sfetigradit) drejtohej nga "prifti matjan Pjetër Perlati," (Historia, 411) Argjipeshkevi i Durrësit, Pal Engjëlli u ba krahu i djathtë i Skenderbeut.
Në ketë atmosferë të elektrifikueme nga zhvillimi i shpejtë i ngjarjeve dhe i rrezikut që kërcënohej, më 1444, u mblodh në Katedralen e Shën Gjergjit, Kuvendi i Lezhës, që u njoh edhe si "Kuvendi i Fisnikëve", dhe "realizoi të parin bashkim të gjanë politik e ushtarak të vendit, në formen e nji aleance ndërmjet përfaqësuesve kryesorë të aristokracisë shqiptare." (Historia, 425) Të gjithë (këta fisnikë shqiptarë para Skenderbeut), pa përjashtim, iu drejtuen Papës tue kërkue mbrojtjen e tij, " dhe Papët kanë qenë gjithëherë të lumtun me u ofrue atyne ndihmë." (Noli, 9) Noli shkon edhe nji hap ma larg: "Sukseset (e familjes Balsha) spjegohen në radhë të parë me faktin se ata këputen lidhjet e tyne me Kishen Ortodokse Greke dhe u bashkuen me Kishen Katolike Romake, më 1368, tue percaktue kështu identitetin e tyne me Shqipninë katolike romake."(ibidem)
Kështu që në shekullin XV, Skënderbeu u ba udhëheqës i nji Shqipnie pothuejse tanësisht katolike romake. Si rrjedhim, administrata e Skenderbeut filloi me kambë të mbarë, sepse pothuejse e gjithe Europa ishte katolike - me përjashtim të Rusisë dhe Ballkanit lindor e jugor - dhe qendrimi i vendosun i Skenderbeut kundër turqve tërhoqi vëmendjen europiane. Për ma tepër, Skenderbeu ishte nji aleat i vjetër i hungarezëve, nji tjetër qendër rezistencë katolike kundër turqëve.
Tue citue Johann Ph. Fallmerayer, Noli ofron këtë spjegim të pakonfirmuem nga historianët shqiptarë: "Skenderbeu u revoltue haptas kundër Sulltanitpushtoi Krujën, Sfetigradin dhe fortesat tjera (që i ishin mohue Skenderbeut nga Sulltani, S.R.) vrau myslimanët (e konvertuem) të vendit, sulmoi krahinat përqark që i mbante ende Sulltani dhe vjehrri i tij serb dhe u bashkue kështu me Kryqezaten kunder Islamit" Kështu, Noli arrin në përfundimin se: "nuk kishte asnji mundësi për nji kompromis me nji kryqtar të vendosun dhe fanatik si Skenderbeu." (Noli,42)
Për arritjen e nji marrëveshjeje, sidomos me familjen fisnike Dukagjini, punoi shumë ipeshkvi i Drishtit, simbas udhëzimeve të Papës, (Noli,50), ndërsa Papa Kalisti III u ba propagandisti ma i madh dhe përkrahësi ma i fortë i Skenderbeut. Për këtë, ai dërgoi Abatin e Santa Maria di Rotezo pranë Skenderbeut që të arrihej nji marrëveshje me Venedikun. Papa i ri, Piu II, kërcënoi me ekskomunikim të gjithë princët shqiptarë që nuk u bindeshin urdhnave të Skenderbeut. Dhe ma në fund, Argjipeshkevi i Durrësit, Pal Engjëlli, ndërhyni me sukses disa herë dhe pengoi luften civile në mes fisnikëve të Shqipnisë. Ndërkaq, Republika e Raguzës (sot Dubrovniku), me ndërhymjen e Vatikanit i siguroi Skënderbeut nji ndihmë për luftën e tij nga fondet e mbledhuna për kryqezaten e re në përgatitje.
Edhe Traktati i Paqes me Turqinë (27 prill 1463), nuk preku interesat e "sovranitetit të Papës mbi Shqipninë" (Noli, 66) (Theksi im, S.R.), dhe Skenderbeu pranoi gatishmëninë e tij me i deklarue luftë Sulltanit, kurdoherë që Papa do të urdhnonte, dhe ashtu ngjau. Në nandor 1463, Papa deklaroi kryqezatën kundër otomanëve. Princat shqiptarë ngurruen me u bashkue, por Argjipeshkevi i Durrësit i bindi ata të bashkoheshin me kryqëzaten. Si rrjedhim i nji marrëdhanieje të këtillë, "Skenderbeu u prit në Romë me madhështi nga nji numër i madh ipeshkëvijsh dhe funksionarësh të Kishës së Romës." (Noli, 68) dhe më l464, do të kunorëzohej mbret i Shqipnisë nga Papa Pius II , që vdiq papritmas, nji e drejtë ekskluzive e kreut të Kishës Katolike Romane.
Pretendimi se "shpartallimi prej Skenderbeut i lekundjeve dhe prirjeve separatisteu ba faktor i randësishëm për ruejtjen dhe forcimin e pushtetit të tij mbi të gjitha viset e lira dhe krijimin e nji shteti të vetëm shqiptar", (Historia, 427) tingëllon ma shumë si nji gjykim i fenomeve të mesjetës në Shqipni me ngjyra dogmatike totalitare të ditëve tona. Asht krejt e mundshme që, "aparati shtetëror (!) (qe) ishte i shtrirë në të gjitha viset e lira shqiptare dhe vepronte, sipas ndarjeve administrative të vendit, të cilat si kudo në mesjetë (theksi im, S.R.) ishin tradicionale si ndarje krahinore (princë dhe bajraktarë, S.R.) e kishtare (dioçezë dhe famulli, S.R.)," (Historia, 429) ka qenë i përbamë nga dhe nën kontrollin e plotë të hierarkisë kishtare katolike romane, ku çdo rreth kishte ipeshkvin dhe çdo katund priftin si autoritet kishtar e civil. Si shembull kemi afirmimin e Nolit, "popullsia ishte e terrorizueme nga frika (e sulmit turk). Skenderbeu u detyrue të kërkojë ndihmën e të gjithë ipeshkvijve për frymëzimin e popullsisë me guxim dhe shpresë." (Noli, 43)

Me vdekjen e Skenderbeut, mundësia e invadimit të Italisë u rrit shumë. Në rrethimin e kështjellës së Rozafës (Shkodër 1474), thirrja e ushtarëve turq ishte "Roma! Roma!", thirrje që tregonte synimin e tyne. Mbas ramjes së Konstantinopojës, Roma, qendra e katoliçizmit botnor, mbetej anmiku i pareduktueshem. Si rrjedhim, interesimi i Romës për Shqipninë vazhdoi për nji kohë të gjatë. "Shqipnia vazhdoi me mbijetue me burrni, si bedeni i fundit në mes turqëve invadues dhe brigjeve të Dalmacisë e ishujve italianë." (Kinross,132) Kinross shkruen se simbas nji legjende, me vdekjen e Skenderbeut, Sulltan Mehmeti thirri: "Ma në fund Europa e Azia janë të miat tani. I mjeri krishtenim! Sot ka humbë shpaten dhe mburojen e tij."(f.133)
Menjihere mbas vdekjes së Skenderbeut, oferta e Senatit venedikas - e bame me ndërmjetësinë e Argjipeshkvit të Durrësit - me marrë përsipër të drejtën e mbrojtjes së kështjellave shqiptare, kishte kusht kryesor luftën e pandërpreme kundër osmanëve, luftë që do të siguronte përkrahjen e Romës, përsa kohë që shqiptarët do të mbeteshin besimtarë të Kishës Katolike Romake.
Përfundimi se Gjergj Kastrioti-Skenderbeu personifikon nji epokë të tërë të historisë kombëtare të shqiptarëve, "për mbrojtjen e tokës, të pasurisë dhe të lirisë, "(Historia, 490) asht i thjeshtësuem dhe jo i plotë, sepse lë jashtë elementin thelbësor, mbrojtjen e fesë. Noli asht ma kambëngulës: " Kampioni i Krishtenimit', ai luftoi kryesisht nën urdhërat direktë të Papëve të ndryshëm dhe vetëm rastësisht nën urdhnat e Fuqive të tjera, edhe këtê vetëm kur kishte autorizimin e Papëve për nji qendrim të këtillë. Vetë Papa Piu II shkruen: "Ai (Skenderbeu) konsumoi gjithë jetën e vet tue luftue për kauzen e krishtenë."(Noli,74) (Georgius Scanderbechiusqui aetatem paene omnem in armis pro Christi nomine consumpsit" Pius II. Europe and Asia, ch.xv, p.338). Shton Lord Kinross: "Skenderbeu shihej si nji hero pothuejse legjendar nga Perëndimi i krishtenë".(32)

Gjergj Kastrioti Skenderbeu njihet si "burrë shteti dhe udhëheqës ushtarak i shquar,i pari themelues i shtetit të pavarur shqiptar." (Historia, 491) që nga ditët e lavdishme të mbretnive iliriane të shekujve III dhe II p.K.. Por "shteti i pavarur shqiptar" i Skenderbeut, ashtu siç ka qenë rasti edhe me Ladislavin e Polonisë dhe Huniadin e Hungarisë katolike, që jetuen në të njëjten epokë, ka qenë i mbeshtetun nga e gjithë bota katolike e asaj kohe dhe ka shërbye interesat e asaj bote - ashtu siç janë projektue nga Papa i Romës - në nji përpjekje vigane me pengue përparimin e osmanëve në Europë. "Ushtar i Krishtit", "Mbrojtës i Europës", në nji Shqipni që në shekulin XV ishte pothuejse e gjitha katolike, Gjergj Kastrioti Skenderbeu ka gjetë në katolicizëm unitetin që mungonte në shoqninë shqiptare për me formue nji "shtet". Noli e përcakton me mjeshtri faktin se "Feja (katolike) shërbeu gjithashtu edhe si nji hallkë për lidhjen me botën e Perëndimit."(8) Në ato vite të devocionit të thellë fetar, "Feja ishte vetë qëllimi i jetës!" (J.M.Roberts, l77)
Bashkimi politik i Arbnisë mesjetare nga nji varg zotnimesh të princëve rivalë - ndoshta merita ma e madhe e Skenderbeut! - u arrit, për mendimin tonë, në sajë të gjuhës së folun e të përbashkët shqipe, që dalloi shqiptarët nga fqinjët, të devocionit fetar kristian (katolik e ortodoks) të popullsisë vendase, dhe sidomos në sajë të dashunisë proverbiale të shqiptarëve për "nji atdhe të lirë", koncept i papërcaktuem mirë, por që padyshim nënkupton "krahinë e lirë për të gjithë, dhe pronë e lirë për secilin", nji karakteristikë që ruhet ende edhe në ditët tona.
Për ne, breznitë e mavonëshme, trashëgimia ma e madhe e heroit tonë, asht ajo që prof. S. Skendi e përcaktonte: "Nji nxitje për ringjalljen kombëtare të shqiptarëve ka qenë glorifikimi i Skenderbeut dhe kohëve të tijTek Skenderbeu ata panë heroin e tyne kombëtar. Muslimanët harruen qe ai kishte luftue kundër turqëve si nji i krishtenë. Ajo që kishte randesi ishte se ai kishte qenë prej gjaku shqiptar dhe kishte mbrojtë vendin e vetSkenderbeu u ba simboli i bashkimit, pavarësisht nga besimi fetar, dhe u krijue kështu legjenda e Skenderbeut"(471) "Në shekullin XVI, atëherë kur Francën po e shkretonin luftrat fetare, Skenderbeu merret si shembull i bashkimit kombëtar." (Jaka,313)
Legjenda e Skenderbeut shërben edhe sot si trashëgim për themelimin e nji shoqnie tolerante fetare tradicionale, që karakterizon shqiptarët edhe në këto ditë të pasioneve të shfrenueme e shkatërrimtare fetare.


Bibliografi:
1. Akademia e Shkencave e Shqiperise. Instituti i Historise, Historia e Popullit Shqiptar, I, Botime toena :elefanti: irane, 2002.
2 . Bishop Fan Stylian Noli: George Castrioti Scanderbeg (1404-1468). International Universities Press, New York: N.Y., l947.
3. Ymer Jaka: Skenderbeu ne historiografinë frenge. Istituti Albanologjik i Prishtines: Prishtinë, 2001.
4. Lord Kinross: The Ottoman Centuries. The Rise and Fall of the Turkish Empire. William Morrow.Co. Inc: New York, 1977.
5. J.M.Roberts: A Concise History of the World. New York: Oxford Univers.Press, 1995.

----------

